# New Outback Fifth Wheel And New Member



## MJD (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey there,

We are picking up our new 2007 Outback Sydney 31FQBHS this friday, June 29. We are exicted about the upgrade in space and ready to head out to Estes next weekend. We went to Steve Casey's RV in Wheat Ridge and heard nothing but good things. I would appreciate any inside info and what to look for on the new fiver.

Glad to be aboard.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi MJD
















to Outbackers!
AND







on your new 31fqbhs!

You chose a wonderful dealership







Please tell Steve Casement that we Outbackers say Hello and Thank You! He'll know exactly what you're talking about









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to the
Club
Clan
Tribe
Cult** 

Welcome to the Family!!!! *


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome, Glad you found us .....

Post often and of course enjoy the "koolaide"


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* & Welcome to Outbackers!*

Tami


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your great choice of trailer!







The storage in that beast is incredible! You are going to love it!!

Things to watch out for:

1. Tires!! If it has Milestars on it, don't let it leave the dealer's lot with them on. There is a pinned thread on them that you should read on this forum. We had ours replaced with Maxxis tires.

2. Our dealer noticed a large gap around both of the landing gear in the front pass-thru. My dealer fixed that with some coroplast and silicone. They said it would let in water, dirt, and cold the way it was. Keystone should really put a boot or something on there. I've seen this mentioned on another forum as well.

3. Some people, including myself, have noticed the cupboard frames (not the doors) have a problem with the thermofoil puckering around the fridge and mine are even lifting on various edges too. Problems with the glue?? I'm not sure what the fix is yet but it is definitely a warranty item for me. Other than that, love the look of the cupboards and they clean up great!

We have only used our 31fqbhs once but are really happy with it. We are heading out this weekend again since I was finally able to get some reservations (Canada Day long weekend here!). It will be our first trip double towing our fishing boat. The weather is supposed to co-operate and everything so I can't wait!!


----------



## MJD (Jun 27, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Congrats on your great choice of trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up....


----------



## TBone (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome!!!
I love my 5er, hope to be living in it full time soon.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome







and great choice of trailers









Now, if you want mod ideas......do I have a few









John


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! We hope you enjoy the great people, help, ideas and mods on this forum.

We have the 28FRLS for 3 months now, done a number of modifications, learned lots about trailers and fifth wheels, and on our inaugural trip this past weekend, we had '0' problems.

Our biggest concern after reading and listening to all the knowledge from Outback members, was the tires. Last thing we want is to have a blow out and ruin at 5er or the trip. We traded in the Duro's we had on the 5er, because they were virtually new, and bought Michelin radial 10 ply on 16" rims. We also had to add 1.5" lift to the springs. Happy to say it pulls like a dream, virtually no chucking, and after 2 hours travel the tires were barely warm. Best insurance we could buy.

So, have a great trip, enjoy. The Outback is a great way to travel!

Phil


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Congratulations on the new 5er.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on that nice new 5er!

-CC


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I know you will enjoy your Outback as well as this board.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*OUTBACKERS.COM!!!*


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Aaahhh! the Sydney! now that's living large! welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------

